# خطة طوارئ



## احمد ابو جلال (21 فبراير 2009)

من اساسيات السلامة كيفية عمل خطة طوارئ 
ارجو ان يكون الملف التالي بزرة نبني عليها الالمام بعمل خطة طوارئ
http://www.scribd.com/doc/5229068/EMA-Emergency-Planning
http://www.scribd.com/tag/disaster


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك
خطة مفيدة
اسمح لي أخي برفعها كون الوصول إليها صعب لذا لم تجد ردود من الإخوة


----------



## الدكرونى (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## sayed00 (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على مجهودكم


----------



## fraidi (27 فبراير 2009)

بورك فيك ككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ماهر عيون (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ولكن موضوع خطه الطؤارى يجب ان تفرد له مساحات كبيره لانه موضوع مهم جدا جدا جدا
وان شاء الله لى عوده فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (28 فبراير 2009)

ونحن في الانتظار
فقد عهدنا منك تميز المشاركات


----------



## ahmed ezz el din (28 فبراير 2009)

*جزك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا .... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## متميز100 (6 مارس 2009)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك على هدا الموضوع


----------



## medhat56 (5 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 مايو 2009)

الدليل لأسلوب وضع خطة الطوارئ جيد
ولكن أنظر للأسلوب الأسترالى ستجد أنهم وحدوا أسلوب وضع الخطة
بعكس الأسلوب العربى
وهذا ما يحزننى
ولك شكرى


----------



## medhat56 (12 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البيئة66 (24 فبراير 2010)

ملف رائع
شكرً


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (1 مارس 2010)

alsalam alikom 
thank you very much really itis useful topic


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## safety113 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا انها مفيدة جدا
بارك الله بك
واليكم ماذا نتحدث عن الخطة TOOLBOX TALK

TOOLBOX TALK ​

EMERGENCY PROCEDURES

Each job site shall establish procedures as part of the Safety Plan, to handle emergencies created by the following:
a. Fire.
b. Injuries to employees.
c. Injuries to general public on or adjacent to the job site.
d. Property damages with particular emphasis on utilities, pedestrian and vehicular routes.
e. Public demonstrations such as mobs, riots, etc.
f. Bombs or other destructive threats,
g. Other exposures/potential hazards that may occur at the job site.​ 
Procedures should ensure that the ranking individual present takes charge and directs the handling of the emergency utilizing all available help.
Emergency procedures and actions required should be discussed regularly with supervisory personnel and at tool box safety meetings.
Job sites having sufficient numbers of employees should have a minimum of one person on each shift who is qualified in first aid procedures.​ 
If an emergency occurs, the person in charge should:
a. Secure the area tightly and quickly.
b. Give information regarding the emergency only to authorized officials, such as police, fire department and insurance personnel.
To ensure that emergency actions are promptly effected, the Project Manager or Safety Supervisor should:
a. Ensure that Emergency Telephone Numbers are posted in a conspicuous place(s) and that the type of information to be transmitted is clearly stated for each emergency situation.
b. Ensure that responsible personnel make emergency calls.​ 
Emergency procedures should be frequently reviewed with personnel to ensure their awareness of the proper actions to take. Emergency Telephone Numbers should be current. All emergency procedures should be approved by and coordinated with the Project Manager.​


----------



## ziyadku (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## srdc (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## hse.libya (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليم صبرة (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك 
معلومات قيمة


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا .... جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## كوكوتا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد على سؤالى انا ابحث عن معلومات عن السلامة والصحه المهنية ولا اجد ما اريدو


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اكتب السلامة والصحة المهنية في جوجل او محرك البحث ستظهر موضوعات كثيرة ويوجد موقع للمهندس ادم البربري عن نفس الموضوع


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ...وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## agharieb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## allbdr1000 (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## mohamed nabih (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaliduk (13 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء*


----------



## sherio9 (3 يونيو 2013)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس العربى أفضل واسهل فى الفهم


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (21 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلاااااااااااااا


----------

